# Will a semi-permanant color cover up my highlights?



## marbouz4 (Sep 22, 2009)

So, I got my hair dyed to a cool brown color with caramel highlights and lowlights.. but i miss the red!!! can i use a semi-permanent color to add in some red? or would that cancel out the highlights and lowlights?


----------



## ShortnSassy (Sep 22, 2009)

the red will cover up the brown for the most part, but it will most likely make the highlights in your hair turn a brighter shade of red than the rest. i think it would be pretty!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 22, 2009)

be very very careful with semi perms over light colours. it could end up really wonky.

ask someone at sallys for help


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 29, 2009)

I got my hair highlighted caramel as well and put semi permanent red over the highlights and it looked great!


----------

